# you know home school is in session when...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Your son 9 y.o. says "I wish I was bioluminesent because then I could catch that moth! It would come right to me!" 

NEXT... :sing: What's happening in your home that says "school's in!" (Focus on the positive if you can.  

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

....my kids get along. For some reason 3-4 hours of morning schoolwork makes the rest of the day go so smoothly!! Summer vacation is SO over rated:lookout:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've noticed that too, Jen. My kids get along better!

But the one I would say was last night on Planet Earth, they had a segment about life in the Arctic Tundra.
Two heads shot up. "We know the Arctic Tundra, Mom!" having recently finished a unit on the Iditorod and _Call of the Wild_.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> ....my kids get along. For some reason 3-4 hours of morning schoolwork makes the rest of the day go so smoothly!! Summer vacation is SO over rated:lookout:


You know what? I noticed the same thing today. My kids get along much better when school is in session, even during the parts of the day that they are not doing school... Go figure?? It is so peaceful!

cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Our "school" is to start next week. I'll let you know!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

You know The Nicholson School for Boys is in session when:

1. There are numerous jars full of large insects on the bookshelves to be drawn in the nature journals. The star of our collection right now is a perpetually hungry wolf spider.

2. There are books scattered all over the house despite my best intentions.

3. There are G.I.Joe bases, dioramas, cars, spaceships, etc. built out of the amazon.com boxes that have been coming regularly.


----------

